# Ohio Valley Trading Post



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I had a pistol sent to the Chillicothe store. Went in last Friday to pick it up. Got my usual delay. Usually I hear back the same or next day that I can pick it up. Hadn't heard anything so Tuesday I stopped in to check. Handwritten sign on the door saying closed. Went back today, the same thing. Getting nervous, so I called the other stores listed on their website and no answer at either location all day today.

So now I have a pistol that I already paid for and by now is transferred to me and I've got a funny feeling they may be going out of business. Any inside info on the stores or suggestions where to go from here?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Call the Chillicothe PD and explain the situation.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Valley closed for good in Lancaster...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ATHENS 740-593-6592
Ohio Valley
Been told the guy who took over operations lives in Athens. The number belongs to Ohio Valley in Athens


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Talked to Chillicothe PD. They said it was a civil matter (which I knew) but made a note of the issue so should there be a problem down the road with the pistol its documented.

Still doesn't answer how I get my gun or my money back. Just my luck!


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

TeamClose said:


> Talked to Chillicothe PD. They said it was a civil matter (which I knew) but made a note of the issue so should there be a problem down the road with the pistol its documented.
> 
> Still doesn't answer how I get my gun or my money back. Just my luck!


Get a police report now there is a gun out there in your name and you don’t know where it is .Make sure whoever sent the gun to the store says it was delivered and who signed for it then call the # Dovans gave you Don’t accept the civil matter B.S. there is a gun out there with your name on it .


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

All the phone numbers for Chillicothe, Lancaster, Athens and Parkersburg store go unanswered. They are reading my Facebook messages but no answer.

I told the officer that I wanted to file a report and she said she couldn't take one, but the body camera footage of our interview and the notes she put in the computer would suffice?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TeamClose said:


> All the phone numbers for Chillicothe, Lancaster, Athens and Parkersburg store go unanswered. They are reading my Facebook messages but no answer.
> 
> I told the officer that I wanted to file a report and she said she couldn't take one, but the body camera footage of our interview and the notes she put in the computer would suffice?


Hopefully you bought with a credit card and can file a claim with the bank that you didn't receive merchandise.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hopefully you bought with a credit card and can file a claim with the bank that you didn't receive merchandise.


Call the ATF in the morning they will take care of your problem


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

The LEO is right, *IF* she actually documented and the body cam was recording. Otherwise, there is no reason you should not be able to make a hand written police report whatsoever and have it filed at your local department. I would not only be pissed but also worried. I would want a copy of my documentation saying I never received the firearm.

Edited to bold and capitalize if.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Some salesman at Vance's use to work at the one in Lancaster, he said something about the owner passing away and the brother or son in law took over who was a practicing lawyer in Athens.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I am nervous for sure, that is why I went to the police department. I have buddy who bought a 22 pistol at a shop in southern Ohio and somewhere along the line traded or sold it. Like 15 years later the Columbus PD came calling because it had been used in a crime. Obviously it wasn't him and thankfully he did not fit the description of the suspect. They tracked him down from the FFL transfers and he was the last one on the list. People think the govt doesn't have a database. I have heard the FFL has to keep his transfer log book for 21 years


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

There all closing Lancaster has an online auction going on right now its on GRYPHON SITE


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I talked to a local woman Monday and she was telling me how she bought a shot gun for someone at Christmas and went to pick it up and pay the balance owed, and it was closed. There was a former employee there he just stopped by after seeing a small crowd at the door and he told her to ck with a pawn shop somewhere close by. She did and they had her gun. She said it was suppose to come with a cleaning kit, a case, but it came with nothing. I really kinda forgot about it till I read these post. She said the employee told them that all the employees were let known as was stated before by a hand written note on the door. Sad.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

cane pole said:


> I talked to a local woman Monday and she was telling me how she bought a shot gun for someone at Christmas and went to pick it up and pay the balance owed, and it was closed. There was a former employee there he just stopped by after seeing a small crowd at the door and he told her to ck with a pawn shop somewhere close by. She did and they had her gun. She said it was suppose to come with a cleaning kit, a case, but it came with nothing. I really kinda forgot about it till I read these post. She said the employee told them that all the employees were let known as was stated before by a hand written note on the door. Sad.


Guys if we are to believe the O.P.(and I do) that the gun is legally his all of this Maybe and Could be stuff and getting his money back is secondary, the First and most important is There is a gun out there with his name on it and he doesn’t know where it is.Get the ATF involved they know the FFL holder


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Uncle Paul said:


> Guys if we are to believe the O.P.(and I do) that the gun is legally his all of this Maybe and Could be stuff and getting his money back is secondary, the First and most important is There is a gun out there with his name on it and he doesn’t know where it is.Get the ATF involved they know the FFL holder


True but it sounds like the FFL dealer may have died...


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I called the shop I bought it from on gunbroker and explained the situation. Told him I didn't want to turn it in to my credit card company, as his shop did what they were supposed to. I was mainly wanting the serial number so maybe the local PD would at least file a report. He told me that I needed to call the ATF asap and they would help get it straightened out and keep me from getting tied up with a mess should the gun end in the wrong hands. He is getting all the information he has to me so I can call the ATF

Sad part it is over a little 22 pistol, go figure!

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I thought the owner passed away a couple years ago.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Any ffl guys out there correct me if I'm wrong please. I don't want to put bad info out here. If you bought the gun and had it transferred to another dealer that gun is not yours until the new transfer dealer disposes it to you. It's called acquisition and disposition. That dealer who had the gun originally might have your payment but the gun would have been logged by him to the dealer you chose to use as transfer. It would log in as an acuisition to him in his own book. That dealer would have you fill out the 4473 and then dispose the gun to you. That is why you have to use a dealer and not ship direct to you. I had my ffl back in 1996and never had a dealer send a firearm already in a customer name, only mine.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> I thought the owner passed away a couple years ago.


I believe you are correct. Did not mean to imply he recently passed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

slimdaddy45 said:


> There all closing Lancaster has an online auction going on right now its on GRYPHON SITE


junk...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be interesting to see what if anything will happen to the firearm(s) regarding the online auction. I lost two fishing reels that were in The Rodmakers Shop for service when they suddenly closed the doors and what was in the store was auctioned. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Pooch you are correct. After a conversation with an ATF agent, he said I was good as far as the gun being tied to me goes, but probably out my money. Said they "should" send the gun back to the shop it came from if I was not to take possession, but looks like they don't do things professionally. Also they have 45 days to clear all firearms off of their logbook, so look for more auctions soon I would guess


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

For anyone that had something at any of their stores (expect Lancaster) call Ohio Valley Trading and Exchange in Athens. They took my name and number and said someone would get in contact as to how to get my gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

TeamClose said:


> For anyone that had something at any of their stores (expect Lancaster) call Ohio Valley Trading and Exchange in Athens. They took my name and number and said someone would get in contact as to how to get my gun.


Was Athens still open or just someone answering calls?


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I was of the understanding that the place I called Ohio Valley Trading and Exchange is a pawn shop but somehow affilated with the Trading Posts that closed. I don't know either way but the guy that answered the phone was very helpful


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks, hopefully you get your gun.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TeamClose said:


> I was of the understanding that the place I called Ohio Valley Trading and Exchange is a pawn shop but somehow affilated with the Trading Posts that closed. I don't know either way but the guy that answered the phone was very helpful


Let us know how it goes..


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Picked it up this morning, no problems! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

So is all of their stores closing or closed? Specifically Chilicothe? Im going by the 16th and will post when i get back from camp.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

They are all closed..


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep Chilicothe was closed when I stopped. Padlocked doors. Note on window said orders/gun could be picked up in Athens with an address.


----------



## Gregjp (Mar 5, 2018)

Dovans said:


> Ohio Valley closed for good in Lancaster...


sad to close


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

The one in Lancaster closed 3 days after I renewed my range membership. Seems they have no issues taking people’s money knowing they won’t be I business. Crooks as far as I’m concerned


----------

